
NY AG accuses Charter Spectrum of cheating millions of Internet users - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/ny-attorney-general-accuses-charter-spectrum-of-cheating-millions/
======
macintux
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13553520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13553520)

------
xzel
Can confirm. I can pull a max of maybe 10 mbps down most times on my 100/10
plan. To upgrade to a 250/something plan they want a 250+ fee and 100
something per month. I was spoiled back in Seattle with my 1gbps for 80 a
month.

Internet infra in NYC is terrible and if you're not anywhere where Fios is
offered you're in for a bad time (Comcast, TWC). The only light are the Link
stations around the city.

~~~
koenigdavidmj
> _I was spoiled back in Seattle with my 1gbps for 80 a month._

Before anyone gets excited, this is only available in a limited set of
neighborhoods (CenturyLink fiber) or upscale apartments (CondoInternet or
whatever their new name is).

~~~
xzel
Yes I was using CondoInternet in one of the newer apartments. I guess it comes
as a perk when the entire downtown is ripped up, you get a chance to lay new
fiber.

------
jdmichal
I was a bit worried, as I had Brighthouse which was also acquired by Charter
last year at the same time as Time Warner Cable. However, this looks like it
was actually a Time Warner Cable issue, and Charter just inherited it by
virtue of buying them last year.

------
shmerl
They should have required full upgrade to fiber optics as part of the merger
deal, and gigabit plans everywhere. Too late now.

